# What does your band do about Paypal?



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

What does your band do about Paypal? We have all the usual stuff: bandcamp, spotify, youtube, soundcloud…
Not expecting to make money from sales, but it would be nice now and again.
Paypal just limited the account because they want business registration number, officer declaration, director declaration, Rules of Association, all sorts of stuff … we're just a bar band, I don’t have any of that.
I have a business reg # for myself, but not for the band.
I have started the process of registering a business name, but ... is anyone else having to jump through all these hoops to get $7.49 from Bandcamp twice a year? 
What are you all doing? I wouldn't use PP if I had a choice, but BC, Spotify, etc. all want to deal through PP.
Seems to be a Canadian thing?

Contacting them is impossible too. The auto generated email says: 
To get in touch by phone or email, go to www.paypal.com and click *Help & Contact* at the bottom of the page. 
There is no *Help & Contact* at the bottom of the page. All there is is Contact, which takes you to the useless bot, and round in circles you go.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I've found them to be very helpful on the phone in the past.
I've not had to call them in a couple of years though.
Login & go to





PayPal Contact Us


Contact PayPal for answers to all of your online payment questions or to sign up for our services! PayPal is the world's leading online payment processor.




www.paypal.com


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just checked ours. We have music in Bandcamp and I just created another account in Paypal. I don't recall having to give all that information you mentioned.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

This is what happened within a week or 2 of setting up the account.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I checked it again. I can't see where there is a Business Registration Number.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

It looks like phishing to me.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Chito said:


> I checked it again. I can't see where there is a Business Registration Number.













Hammerhands said:


> It looks like phishing to me.


Not phishing, it's on the PP site. Am I the only one being asked to jump through all these hoops?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

paraedolia said:


> Not phishing, it's on the PP site. Am I the only one being asked to jump through all these hoops?


You only get the hoops if you have a business account. Personal accounts don't have the same issues. I've been through it, it's a major pain in the ass. My advice, get through to them on the phone, close the account. Then start a new personal account and use that if you can.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> You only get the hoops if you have a business account. Personal accounts don't have the same issues. I've been through it, it's a major pain in the ass. My advice, get through to them on the phone, close the account. Then start a new personal account and use that if you can.


I did that. Had a personal account. They said I was a business, and changed it to a business account then locked it. Twice.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

paraedolia said:


> I did that. Had a personal account. They said I was a business, and changed it to a business account then locked it. Twice.


Ugh. They are terrible to deal with.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Finally got through to a human being, and they said they'll lift the restrictions, woohoo!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I think what i did was open another account outside of my personal one.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Chito said:


> I think what i did was open another account outside of my personal one.


Me too, twice, I guess I got flagged as suspicious or something as they bumped both to business accounts and then locked them. But it sounds like they're relenting and hopefully this will be the end of it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

paraedolia said:


> Me too, twice, I guess I got flagged as suspicious or something as they bumped both to business accounts and then locked them. But it sounds like they're relenting and hopefully this will be the end of it.


I used a different email address though, not sure if that means anything.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Chito said:


> I used a different email address though, not sure if that means anything.


Yeah, me too. Guess I just got snared


----------



## Nino10 (10 mo ago)

It looks like phishing to me


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Nino10 said:


> It looks like phishing to me


Except, it's most definitely not.


----------

